# Catwoman news?



## SeverinR (Mar 2, 2015)

If you cannot post about the character Cat woman-Selina Kyle, please do not post about the political issues.



> But it turns out we didn't know all there is to know about Selina Kyle, aka Catwoman.
> This week's "Catwoman" #39 comic revealed that Selina is bisexual. (Like CNN, DC Comics is owned by Time Warner.)


From the 60's era, to Halle Berry, to even the teen star playing Selina Kyle as a teen on Gotham.
Bi-sexual isn't a shocker to me.


She has always been portrayed as a hyper-sexual (even a cat in heat) type of attitude.  

Is it that they just confirmed what was hinted at for a long time, because its more excepted now?


----------



## cupiscent (Mar 2, 2015)

I've been reading a lot about this Catwoman run, because I'm a big fan of Genevieve Valentine's work. Unfortunately that means I can't remember where I was reading about the history of Catwoman's sexuality, so I can't link it up, but the blog post was talking about how other iterations of the character have manifested attraction to women, including one who was out and out gay.

I think it's more accepted now, but there's also more awareness of promoting acceptance - by stating what may previously have been heavily hinted, any ambiguity is removed, allowing greater awareness and identification.


----------



## SeverinR (Mar 3, 2015)

Like I said, I can see catwoman affection towards women and men in every popular portrayal. I don't read comics, and probably wouldn't have noticed this, if not for watching "Gotham". Catwoman...Girl isn't overly sexual in the show, I believe she is 14 and homeless. She "likes" Bruce and Bruce likes her, but she is very independant, as a homeless person would be, even more so when people are trying to "help" her off the streets and into a sweat shop orphanage.
In a hidden fight 14 yr old Selina did scratch the eyes out of a guard that tried to corner her. (trouble was, they never showed her finger nails being long.)

The cat personality lends itself to an "overly" loving person. (and cat like, can turn on you in an instant)
I also don't see this as turning people away from comics or future shows. I think comic book enthusiest like sexuality and it doesn't have to be "traditional".

I'd like to see another cat woman movie.  I like how she skirts hero and villainous.(again cat like)

Hoping they are making "Wonder Woman" more then just eye candy prancing around in a skimpy outfit battling bad guys with a truth lasso.

I like a good(believeable) female hero in any genre.  2 out of three favorite characters in Game of thrones are female.
Arya, Daenerys, and Tryion. Still high on the list is Brienne of Tarth. 
Stronger now that none of them have to do nudity.


----------



## Tom (Mar 3, 2015)

SeverinR said:


> I like a good(believeable) female hero in any genre.  2 out of three favorite characters in Game of thrones are female.
> Arya, Daenerys, and Tryion. Still high on the list is Brienne of Tarth.
> Stronger now that none of them have to do nudity.



So the show has moved away from overt nudity/sexualization? If that's the case, it's good to hear. I don't keep up with GoT, but I'm pretty familiar with the characters and plot, and will probably read the books when I have time to devote to a series. I elected against watching the show because I heard that it involves a lot of sexual content--something I'm always less than thrilled about.


----------

